# Correctional Officer Jose Rivera



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Correctional Officer Jose Rivera 
*United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Friday, June 20, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 22
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Stabbed
*Date of Incident:* Friday, June 20, 2008
*Incident Location:* California
*Weapon Used*: Edged weapon; Shank
*Suspect Info:* In custody
Correctional Officer Jose Rivera was stabbed to death by two inmates at United States Penitentiary Atwater in Atwater, California. The inmates stabbed Officer Rivera with homemade weapons.

Officer Rivera was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds several hours later.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons
320 First Street, NW
Washington, DC 20534

Phone: (202) 514-6551

_*Please contact the United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

RIP Brother, sad day for the BOP, All your Devens Brothers and Sisters will be praying for you and your family !!!!!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rip


----------



## aneva28 (Jun 22, 2008)

RIP brother


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Officer Rivera! Your service on the block has ended and you now serve with St Michael to protect the brethren.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

God Bless you Jose and please watch over your brothers still walking the blocks.


----------

